# plow truck and sidewalk crews needed for Naperville, IL



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

I need a subcontractor with at least an 8' plow to plow 4 commercial properties in the plainfield/ bolingbrook area. Pay is $65 per hour paid every 2 weeks.

Also looking for a couple sidewalk crews of 3-4 guys per crew. I have routes available in the Naperville and Lombard areas. Pay is $17-19 per hour based on experience. Paid every 2 weeks.

Pm me if you are interested in any of these positions available.


----------



## resendiz2007 (Jan 28, 2014)

I have a truck with an 8 foot plow that I dance put to use... My name is Manny and my number is 6304657050


----------

